# My story



## mrsaligee (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi, posting this to give you over 40s ladies some hope ...

I tried IVF 3 times and it didn't work.  We then went on a cruise and my DD1 was conceived naturally and I was 41.

At the age of 42, I conceived again and DD2 was born October 2011 when I was 43.

I have a friend who got pregnant (unplanned) at the age of 47.

At my breastfeeding group the leader has a friend who has got pregnant with her own eggs at the age of 51.

In my honest opinion, what worked for me is forgetting about getting pregnant and having a plan B, which was early retirement and plenty of cruises.  

I realise every day how blessed I am.

I wish you all the best of luck ladies.  Stress and worry IS a huge factor in not being able to conceive (provided there's no medical reason).

Mrsaligee


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Mrsaligee,  Congratulations on both your miracles    , I hope your story gives the lovely ladies some hope and inspiration     

Thanks for sharing your story   


Shelley xx


----------



## Debster40 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, nice to read something positive....!!  I am approaching 40 in a few months and after 14 years of trying feel quite deflated so its nice to read something positive.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Debster - it is emotionally so hard, but a couple more stories that might give you hope ...

- one of my cycle buddies is just about to give birth from her 10th IVF at 43
- an ex colleagues spent 12 years TTC and had failed IVFs - she got pregnant from a FET at 39
- another cycle buddy had 4 failed IVFs, had 1 follicle, 1 egg and 1 embryo from her 5th - she now has a 19 month old and is 43

Not sure of your history, but is it worth getting your immunes checked - it worked for me and all of the ladies above.

KA xxx

PS lovely story MrsAligee


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Great to hear these stories. We have booked a cruise for August, having a year out after 4 failed.. maybe it is an omen!
Thanks
MJ1 xx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Wonderful story, mrsaligee thank you for sharing it.

Can I ask, do you know what your FSH was at the time of trying/conceiving naturally?

Mine is 54 and I guess I'm just looking for stories that break the rules.  I've been told with a FSH this high I'm basically in menopause.  Comes as a shock, when the last one I had was just below 15.  And I've still been having regular (v. light) periods.



x


----------



## mrsaligee (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi, thanks for your good wishes ladies.

Babynumber, I wasn't recording my FSH at the time of trying, as I'd basically been told my only options were gestational surrogacy or adoption, neither of which I wanted.  So we did forget about it and that's when it happened.  My last recorded FSH was about 9, on a scale of 1-11?  

Mrsaligee


----------

